# Official Contest: NINJAS?!



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2006)

[align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[size=large]FA August Theme: Ninja[/size][/align]
Fender has been studying in the ancient East, honing his skills as our coders hone and practice their own styles. Welcome to the rise of August's art theme: the ninja! We've been training our jutsu and sharpening our techniques and plan to unveil more aspects of Fur Affinity from the shadows in the month of August.

So grab your sai and get into gear, it's time to suit up and take to the path of shadows in our honorable effort push back the pirate incursion.

Props to Solid Asp for the incredible banner art.

*CONTEST:*
Draw a ninja, tell us about it! Titles will be grandet to all who partake in the contest. Only requirements: you putt effort. Stickfigure Gaiden is not acceptable. =P Themed title will be added to your FA page (once the Ferrox update goes live).

Just submit your entry on this thread.  Simple as that.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Tenchu: Wrath Of Heaven Ninja style;

<gets spotted> NINJA! 
<guard runs after him>
<runs into a house, closes door>
Whe'd he go?! 
<stands in front of closed door>
... <guard doesn't open the OBVIOUS door>
<guard walks away> Lost him...
<opens door and walks to guard, alerting him again>
NINJA!!

<<cycle repeats itself>>

I love Tenchu's crappy A.I. 

Hehe, I'm all for NINJA AUGUST!! <hides in closet>


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

boy blackdragoon hit the nail right on the head with his guess!

banner looks awesome! 8)


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Gonna have to break out the old ninja gear again.

And I might have to change that whole bilge rat thing. ^^;


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

i knew it! my samarai intuition is never wrong about these things. (see post in thread regarding the end of the pirate theme) i totally called it. samarai pirate=me. i can't wait to see how this theme turns out. you know someone is bound to do something related to naruto. ^@^
edit: i guess it's time to put the cutlass away and bring out "BIG RED" my deadly 6' reverse blade katana.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Watch for flying badly-drawn Naruto clones.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

This is not better than pirate, 'Neer.

I want my damn disco pirates. :|

But I can do ninjas. Sure.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*

Well, there was no way I'd break one of the internet's oldest traditions of pirates -vs- ninjas.  In this case? Ninjas with, and Captain Jack Ferrox has set sail... but he'll return. Pirates always return.


----------



## Myr (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Oh crap, now I need a Ninja avatar....but dragons don't make good ninjas...especially me. I'm too big. 


BTW, I love the new banner. >^.=.^<


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> Oh crap, now I need a Ninja avatar....but dragons don't make good ninjas...especially me. I'm too big.
> 
> 
> BTW, I love the new banner. >^.=.^<



you could just get a new signature with a bunch of ninja stuff in it. since you would have more room for your big dragon self. and you're never to big for anything cuz bigger is better.


----------



## Marthaen (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

OMG NINJA!


----------



## Wakboth (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Perfectly natural, considering that July was pirate month. 
So, what's next? Robots in September?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Wakboth said:
			
		

> Perfectly natural, considering that July was pirate month.
> So, what's next? Robots in September?



According to popular research (which I totally made up), it would be pirates, ninjas, zombies then monkeys. Everyone loves monkeys. Of course, I could be 100% wrong on this.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Dude! Ninjas. Awesome.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:   NINJAS?!*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Wakboth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it's NinjaPirateZombieRobots. Foo'!


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

It is my understanding that during the sengoku period (when Japan was all at civil war), the word "ninja" was just really a blanket term for any sort of scouting & intelligence gathering type operations.

For example, if a farmer who knew the local area was retained (by force or favour) to guide an army through that area, he could be described as engaging in ninja-like activites or as a ninja. The existence of unstoppable assassins dressed in black weilding throwing stars being rather a modern construct for Japan's large ninja tourism industry.

If you want to look at a real example of people being mighty fighty, it's probably the Sohei (warrior monks) since for periods between around 800 C.E and 1600 C.E they were very mighty indeed and were at the forefront of military tactics and innovation.

I think they were the first to use firearms on a large scale. 

Oda Nobunaga, one of the three unifiers of Japan, took many years to comprehensively kick their arses.

Not to mention there are many stories of feats of arms and the like associated with them. For example of them apparantly whirled his sword around to such great effect that he chopped up the arrows that were being shot at him, so he was nicknamed "arrow-cutter".

Also, some of their interpretation of Bhuddism was rather interesting since it almost seems to me like some kind of fanatical monotheism. The Ikko-Ikki worshipped the Bhudda Amida and believed that he would welcome anyone who appealed to him in salvation and/or died in battle with his name on their lips into paradise. They didn't demand any meditation or giving up the matriel world (indeed, Ikko-Ikko monks were reknowned for their drunkeness and debauchery) and for that reason were very popular among the lower classes, if not with the higher.

Oda nobunaga fought them for years and years, finally destroying their power in 1580 with a bloody massacre, in which maybe 20,000 died, at the seige of Mount Hei.


----------



## Tikara (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

... Well, my pirate comic is no worth now being I never even posted it xD *lame*

Hrm... Why do I have the feeling September is going to be a "Cowboy" or "back-to-school" theme? X3


----------



## Fox Amoore (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Huzzah for Ninjas.


----------



## BingFox (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

hmmm...I'm into samurais more then ninjas, oh well, I guess I could still think of something...


----------



## robomilk (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Wakboth said:
			
		

> So, what's next? Robots in September?



GO FOR THAT!!!! Would make the perfect birthday prezzy for me!


----------



## yak (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=pirate&word2=ninja
ninja wins


----------



## robomilk (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

:: ADVERTISEMENT ::
Need to learn more about ninjas? Being shunned because of your lack of ninja
knowledge? Then just use the Robomilk List'a Ninja Links!

Ask A Ninja
Dr. McNinja
White Ninja Comics
Real Ultimate Power
Enter the Ninja
A dancing cat


----------



## robomilk (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=pirate&word2=ninja
> ninja wins



I so pwn God


----------



## Emerson (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Ninjas? On MY plane?

EDIT: Holy crap, that's a good idea. I call dibs on that one. No you touch!


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Dr. McNinja is awesome. XD


----------



## Evol (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

I was hoping for tacos.

*cries*


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Evol said:
			
		

> I was hoping for tacos.
> 
> *cries*


Do the tacos shit ice cream?


----------



## Evol (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:   NINJAS?!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Evol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose if they have bat wings, anything is possible.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Hooray for the ninjas. Hmm, pirates vs ninjas... wouldn't the pirates just cheat?


----------



## Kuro-Kai (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Well I'd assume with the ninja reflexes they could dodge about anything.

Totally saw this coming with the whole pirates vs ninja comics out there. =p
Eh suppose I'll have to do something for this month too that isn't as hurried as last month's was.
~Kai


----------



## BingFox (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Damaratus said:
			
		

> Dr. McNinja is awesome. XD



You got that right!


He's like awesome times awesome.

*Edit:*



			
				Fox Amoore said:
			
		

> Huzzah for Ninjas.



Wait a minute... Huzzah? That sounds too piratish, get him!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Sam Fisher is so the Urban Ninja.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

This calls for a change of avatar!

and, of course, ninja-themed ytmnds!

http://ninjaworksit.ytmnd.com/  lol avatar
http://epicninjamaneuver.ytmnd.com/ a not-so-epic ninja maneuver
http://makeaninjamask.ytmnd.com/ how to make a ninja mask out of your favorite shirt! (it actually works, ive tried it!)
http://tmntfuckyea.ytmnd.com/ lol ninja turtles
http://piratevsninja.ytmnd.com/ ninjas>pirates
http://ninjasanta.ytmnd.com/ <--proves that santa clause is a ninja!
 i wont bore you wth more, but if i ever find the ninja-rap im totally posting it...

edit:
http://millpeaches.ytmnd.com/
the funniest part is, its a REAL ninja maneuver...


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> This calls for a change of avatar!



That's one groovy ninja breakdancer


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

HAY GUYZ, LOOK, IT'S STRIDER YAK





8)


----------



## yak (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

yah, i so rock! XD
i've said that before, i'll say it now, and i will keep saying this for some time to come - thank you so much! this was rather unexpected...


----------



## robomilk (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Why not change the non-personal user titles too? Like newbie ninja to death machine or the like...


----------



## BingFox (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

We put the entries in this thread, right?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> We put the entries in this thread, right?


Yep!


----------



## BingFox (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Good, cause here's mine.


----------



## Emerson (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Image needs no explanation.


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Ninja v. Pirate...

If you put, hypothetically, a well trained Ninja in a flat field with a hardened pirate I go with the pirate. 

1 A good ninja has most likely never been  face to face with anyone in a battle(Or in a battle for that matter; they are assassins not warriors). Remember all their training has been to be steathy and to stab people in their spines when their not looking. All their training is not as pracitical against an alert enemy. Let's face it, without stealth Ninjas would have been a gang of thugs...a crappy gang of thugs at that.

2 Pirates have guns. Sorry, but guns kick the hell out of swords- let's just take a small look at the history of the world and what happened to Europe when it discovered gun powder. 

3 Pirates have ships and cannons... Yeah.

4 Pirates have Johnny Depp. Who do Ninja's got, huh? That's right. Pwned.

Now, if the pirate was unaware than I so totally side with the Ninja. But face to face fighting... The ninja would get his ass handed to him.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				GothicPaladin said:
			
		

> 2 Pirates have guns. Sorry, but guns kick the hell out of swords- let's just take a small look at the history of the world and what happened to Europe when it discovered gun powder.



Excuse me, but flintlock pistols weren't as accurate as Berettas or Brownings. The ninja has a chance to counter this with some speed, luck, and ninjitsu.



> 3 Pirates have ships and cannons... Yeah.



And they're too huge to move around.



> 4 Pirates have Johnny Depp. Who do Ninja's got, huh? That's right. Pwned.



Hanzo Hattori and Fuuma Kotarou. And they're REAL.



> Now, if the pirate was unaware than I so totally side with the Ninja. But face to face fighting... The ninja would get his ass handed to him.



Pirate has power and speed, ninja has speed, skill, and wit. This kind of old question doesn't even have a concrete answer, because who knows? Maybe the ninja slipped and got stabbed by his own sword, or maybe the Pirate lost because the gunpowder went into his eyes.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE:   NINJAS?!*



			
				kitetsu said:
			
		

> GothicPaladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BingFox (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE:    NINJAS?!*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> *buzzer*
> The worst ninja is one that exists.
> 
> In other words, if they are known to be real or exist, they fail at ninja.




Oh yeah, because good ninjas are ones who can cut peoples heads off in insane super moves no human could possibly do, right?


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

1 A flint lock pistol still kicks the shit out of a sword and throwing stars/daggers (As history hath proven). Most pirates did not just carry one. Some, actually, carried a dozen or more.

2 The cannon would be used on a ninja encampment. Ninjas lived in several exclusive areas of Japan, only. Ninjas are not free ranging. It's not hard to find. Just fucking bombard them and pilage. That's worked on Japan before, and it has worked throughout history.

3 Johnny Depp is real, too... and hot. and he's good friends with the late Hunter S. Tompson, who is real as well. Pwned, again.

Last point:
I side with pirates for this reason alone: No (real) ninja has won a face to face battle against an armed, alerted, enemy since the creation of the Ninja; but again ninjas are ASSASSINS, not soldiers. Their craft is silence, stealth and killing without the victum realizing who had done it not in dealing with an alerted enemy. 

Either way, it'd be one hell of a fight anyway.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

So like I said, the pirates would just cheat!

Maybe at 5 metres or less the ninja could win, but in a open area at 30 meters, just get the pirates together opening fire.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Maybe at 5 metres or less the ninja could win, but in a open area at 30 meters, just get the pirates together opening fire.



I wouldn't put any trust in the matchlock or flintlock weapons liable to be used by pirates.

Flintlock & matchlock weapons misfired as often as 1 time in 4. They were highly unreliable & inaccurate.

Calvary up until about the advent of percussion cap ignition used swords as their main weapon, with pistols as a back up.

The flints sometimes needed to be reshaped as often as every 10 to 20 shots, in order to produce the proper sparks.

When the trigger was pulled, the frizzen (which covered the pan holding the gunpowder) was hit by the flint knocking it up and creating sparks.

These sparks fell into the pan and ignited the gunpowder in it. The ignition would travel down the hole into the barrel. That created a large puff of smoke (putting people off their aim) and it would be up to half a second before the main charge ignited.

A reasonably large gap was needed between the sides of the barrel and the ball itself, so that the ball could be shoved down regardless of the fouling which would stick to the sides. So the ball could potentially come out of the barrel at a less than perfectly straight angle.

Matchlocks worked in much the same way but used a burning piece of wick, with all dangers of having a constantly lighted fuse around gunpowder attendent. Not to mention that the when the wick was put into the pan to ignite the powder it could sometimes go out though being mashed against the metal. It couldn't be used in high winds or rain or when it was very damp.

Interestingly enough, In Japan they developed matchlock pistols , something never popular in europe where they had wheelock (where a spinning wheel makes sparks from iron pyrites) pistols at the begining of the 16th century.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE:     NINJAS?!*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roll:
I turn left and you turn right.



> However, due to the secretive nature of the Ninja, no official records were kept by them of their activities, culture, or training.


----------



## facek (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				GothicPaladin said:
			
		

> 1 A flint lock pistol still kicks the shit out of a sword and throwing stars/daggers (As history hath proven). Most pirates did not just carry one. Some, actually, carried a dozen or more.



Clearly you have not seen Once Upon a Time in China, where Wong Fei Hung catches a bullet in his hand and throws it back. Albeit Ninjas are not Chinese nor are they Jet Li, but if he can do it, so can they.


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Umm... Pirates and Ninjas would both cheat, just to clearify. Ninjas have no honor (Bull shit, if you dissagree- they are expensive ASSASSINS for hire). They do not work like Samurai or Knights. Their only honor is in loyality to the Emperor and the death of the enemy. It's not cheating when the fight is among thieves and backstabbers (which describes both groups equally well). 

One last time... A pirate has a sword, as well as the flint lock. The pirate's BATTLE experince would certainly give him an edge over the Ninja's Ninja-tu (which is just a crappy, massively produced version of the Katana), and his training to only STAB PEOPLE WHO ARE UNAWARE! 

/I/ could kill a ninja if not for the stealth. Without Stealth they'd be the biggest pack of craptastic thugs EVER! The open battle field goes to the Pirate. Period. The only thing the Ninja gave to Japanese battle was a special unit whose name literally translates to "Those who lay down and die". What they did is they laid down after the first volley of fire and pretended to be dead. Than as the victorious army walked over them, they all stood up took one shot each and were killed...painfully as well as easily. There. THAT IS ALL THE NINJA HAS GIVEN TO OPEN FIELD COMBAT. No sword play, none of their tricks. They gave to Japan the ability to pretend to be dead and a moderate terror weapon(enacted for shock value rather than effectiness).

I think a much more practical and fair field of combat would be a fedual japanese city; It's been raided by pirates and a bunch of Ninjas are there too. That'd be badass and fair for the ninja. 

I'd pay to see that.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				GothicPaladin said:
			
		

> One last time... A pirate has a sword, as well as the flint lock. The pirate's BATTLE experince would certainly give him an edge over the Ninja's Ninja-tu (which is just a crappy, massively produced version of the Katana), and his training to only STAB PEOPLE WHO ARE UNAWARE!



That means the ninja could sneak attack the pirate for an extra 1d6 damage!

If we're talking about low level characters here, the pirate is probably only going to have about 6 to 10 hit points depending on his constitution, and the ninja likewise.

I assume a Ninja-tu does 1d6 and criticals on a 19-20x2 like a shortsword.

IIRC, flintlock weapons do something like 1d10 x2 20, which admittedly could kill the ninja in one shot. But if the ninja has the dodge feat, he could probably avoid it and is twice as likely to get a critical hit. Though of course the pirate probably has a shortsword or cutlass.

But of course, can pirates be caught flatfooted?


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Wow... that was dorky to a scale never seen before to the likes of man. 

Congrats.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				GothicPaladin said:
			
		

> Wow... that was dorky to a scale never seen before to the likes of man.
> 
> Congrats.



Wizards could take on ninjas and pirates both at once and still win because they have magic missile and fireball.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 6, 2006)

*RE:   NINJAS?!*



			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> GothicPaladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Great stuff.
But to end the fighting, pirates are more important to the world than ninjas. Why?
This is why.
pwned.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 6, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

The main thing here is, we are not playing D&D, we're discussing if in a real life situation, could a ninja successfully take out a gang of pirates, who most likely, would be armed and in numbers.

I say again, pirates would pull some trickery unless caught, somehow, at very close quarters.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 6, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> The main thing here is, we are not playing D&D, we're discussing if in a real life situation,


What happens when we go LARPing then?!?


----------



## spree (Aug 6, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

what sucks is. I'm a real ninja and that stereotype is so heavy its scary so I hide the ability and just say "mixed martial arts. The general thing is these black masked black wearing guys with shinobi blade that doing crazy stuff and then somehow slash off this and that. It is crazy.


Oh and for anyone who thinks a ninja is an assassin. A ninja is a samurai who is atuned to nature and using his surrounding to advantage. Well yes some did become rebellious and became assassins for hire. Most ninja do not fight or kill for a meaningless reason. They are honorable and compassionate.


Then again why do I say the real thing when everyone believes in the stereotype? So you can just forget what I said.



Oh on that irate Vs ninja. Ninja would win. Pirate has only 1 kind of sword skill, they use eppe and cutlusses alot. The fencing style. A shinobi can use his hands, feet, pinpoint pressure point skills, pinpoint organ destroying skill. As well usally carry kunai knives, shiruken and a shinobi blade.
 A pirate may have a musket but it only has one shot. So alot of help it can do them. Muskets where usally most the times only wound inflicting.

A ninja would analyze all of his surroundings and use them to an advantage. What moves and what is docile. What is weak and what is sturdy. 


Now if you go with the mythical ninja vs pirate. Ninja would win again. Because they have chakra energy skills.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				spree said:
			
		

> what sucks is. I'm a real ninja and that stereotype is so heavy its scary so I hide the ability and just say "mixed martial arts. The general thing is these black masked black wearing guys with shinobi blade that doing crazy stuff and then somehow slash off this and that. It is crazy.
> 
> 
> Oh and for anyone who thinks a ninja is an assassin. A ninja is a samurai who is atuned to nature and using his surrounding to advantage. Well yes some did become rebellious and became assassins for hire. Most ninja do not fight or kill for a meaningless reason. They are honorable and compassionate.
> ...



QFT, finally someone who sees more to the ninja side than "pirates have gun pewpewpew dead ninja"


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

My god... you people. 

a ninja has never, ever, been in battle. A ninja has never won anything for japan, excepting the avoidance of a few small revolts. A Ninja is an assassin for this reason: He kills only one specified target. Sure, others get in the way, but They are commished (for money, or imperial order) to kill. Their sword tactics were never adapted to the massive battle field for a good reason: the only practicallity it has is against a single oppent- who would be otherwise unaware. So if you put a Ninja and a Pirate in an open field the Ninja has lost all of his advantage. A pirate, too, learns to "cheat" and use his surroundings to his advantage. I do admit the Pirate's usual surrondsing are the open seas/ships.

You know who Ninja's have killed in the past? Men, women, children, infants, new borns, the cow that looked at the emporor the wrong way the one time, and shit loads of other innocent, helpless people (or sometimes not so innocent and helpless). The Ninja killed for the same reason the samuri did. To up hold some "Greater glory" of the Divine son of heaven. The Honor a Ninja had was NOTHING compared to the standards at which the Samurai or even Knights held themselves. They stabbed people in the back. The killed without mecry or question of their orders. At least Samurai had a binding code to, like, not kill people on saturday or some shit. Hence, Ninja are no good, honorless royal assassins. If killing potential rivials to the throne that included children, women and at times entire families (not to mention stabbing them while their unaware), does not make a Ninja an assassin than we'd better just sit the fuck down rethink the word assasssin. 

What gets me about this, is if we were talking the European societies of Assassins there would be no debate. You can't say; "Well what's-his-face walked into a lords castle and posined ever resident, for politicallly reasons, so he's an assassin" while Ninja's do the EXACT same thing, except with a sword, and not count them. Their assassins you douche, wither or not you attach the word "Samurai" to them. Their no good, dirty, assassins. NOT, I repeat, NOT WARRIORS. Not in the least sense, because every Ninja, ever recorded, getting caught was slaughtered by the nearest guy with a bambo pole (sharpened on one end). 

Okay, as far as a wound with that kind of low tech of a weapon, with the kind of low muzle velocity it had... A wound would be broken bones, shredded organs/flesh not to mention the HUGE HOLE left beind as the bullet exited. People were shot with muskets, and lived, but they'd be fucked. Unbelieveble so. A ninja, no matter, would not move very much at all after being shot with a Musket (Don't believe, looking into the Civil War, just to name one). Also, Pirates, the good ones, had many pistols. 

As far as the pirate aresnal, excepting the pistols, could be a spear, an axe, a cutless a broad sword, daggers, at times throwing knives. Pirates were also, excellent brawlers. They were closed range fighters throughout their carreer. That invovles fists and maybe feet. Admitedly, they did not have near as much formal training. Now, heres the point I tried to make painfully clear in my last points:

Pirates, in an open field, have the advantage of face to face, close quater's combat. Ninja's Experince lies in stabbing those who are unaware and staying hidden. 

EXPERINCES WITH THE SITUATION AT HAND PWNS THE SHIT OUT OF TRAINING WHEN THE TRAINING HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SITUATION AT HAND.

If you dissagree, let's look at the Korean war, the Veatnam war, Russian front during WW I and II. Actually, the Russian front of any war. The crusades and, oh look, Japan during world war two, that spent so much time on training for the major Navel battle that was made mute with the advent of the proficent fighter plan. History is chalked full of examples of this. An open field is not a practical place for a Ninja have a fight. The Ninja is an open field's Bitch. in an open field /I/ could kill a ninja. When caught, a Ninja's insinct is to confuse and regain it's "invisiblity" because otherwise, as any REAL ninja would know, their screwed. Royal.

As far as the mystic Ninjas- they just blow. It'd take them to many epsiodes to figure out their crappy powers anyhow. Pirates would shot them.

(By the way. Ninja's aren't special. They were merely exceptional, in a period of time when what was new to the westren world was something to give a damn about. Ninjas are less than a foot note in the history of man. Pirates actually influenced the world. However small this was, it was a bigger role than the damned Ninja. They were bounded to Japan and they died there, making truely no difference at all in the politics and world of today. Tell your ghost stories and mimic the fallen angels of the shadows; it means nothing, really.)


----------



## wut (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*



> a ninja has never, ever, been in battle. A ninja has never won anything for japan



There's a quote from Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory that would go so well here, but I can't recall it exactly. Oh well. But basically often the most instrumental characters in a sitation are the ones who will never recieve the glory. Very little is actually documented about the activities of ninjas. They were mostly used by daimyos to infiltrate other provinces/prefectures  as their eyes and ears (thus making it hard for them to do anything "for japan" as a whole as they were pretty much always internal affairs...)

You're already giving bias to the situation by putting them in an "open field" thus your scenario for which is superior is flawed from the get go. It's no different from me giving a scenario in which the captain, after a hard voyage's plundering (and night of celebration at the nearest inn where they've docked) is relaxing in his quarters, while the ninja is infiltrating the ship, and thus the captain has little to no chance, making the ninja vastly superior. Or me throwing you into a rubber dinghy and telling you to find me in my nuclear sub before I blow you out of the water in the middle of the ocean. 

Of course a ninja without their ability to "become invisible" is near worthless. Stripping a ninja of its stealth is like stripping a pirate's ship of its crew. They are both the greatest assets of their respective parties. It's true however when you say that ninjas are nothing like samurai. They didn't follow the code of bushido (If you don't follow bushido and you don't possess a daisho, you're *not a samurai*, or even anything close to it. End of.) They didn't have any kind of status. Hell, they were supposed to be just another faceless person, as a ninja unable to blend in was pretty much a failure.  

If you want to prove that a pirate is better than a ninja, put them into a scenario where neither side has any upper hand. But you *CAN'T*. They operate under completely different methodologies, as opposed to a "Samurai vs European Knight" scenario where they are pretty much the same. 

Aaaaapples and oooooorangeees~ o/`

But hey, feel free to continue the fanwank in the face of logic and common sense.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*



			
				wut said:
			
		

> But hey, feel free to continue the fanwank in the face of logic and common sense.



Everyone knows that Tokugawa Ieyasu could shoot lightning bolts from his sword and chopped demons into little pieces and could win any battle all by himself, even against the robots who shot giant lasers from their eyes!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Hahaha.
The funniest thing is, the only thing we have to go by Ninja's are stories and hear-say. For all we know, a Ninja just could of been a different name for the boogyman.


----------



## BingFox (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Hey, just curious, but who *did* win the Pirate Art Contest? I don't think it's been announced...or am I wrong?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> Hey, just curious, but who *did* win the Pirate Art Contest? I don't think it's been announced...or am I wrong?


We're going to issue out lil' titles on accounts in the Ferrox update. I'll be looking through the pirate submissions later and let people know who've won the title.

Been rather busy on my end lately.


----------



## Emerson (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

The prize is that it gets folks to draw and have fun.

THE MORE YOU KNOW.---------------*


----------



## BingFox (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE:   NINJAS?!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> BingFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, now all is clear.


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*



> Aaaaapples and oooooorangeees~ o/`



Agreed. The reason I use the field seniro is because if I bring up the question to others that is the most common place that is mentioned as a "fair" battle ground. I try to appeal to the visions of the masses.(Common sense and logic are my biatch, thats why my posts proved that in an open field Ninja's get their asses handed to them; experince tells me that people think a field is a "fair" arena.)

Personally I would prefre a fedual Japan city taken by pirates as a field of combat (already said this in an ealier post). Has hiding places and lots of different terrain. Prefection/equality is in urban combat ( Ninja's might actually win there  ) It'd be shweet. 

Knights and Samurai, there's a real worth while arguement. Many an hour burned away on that conversation 8)

(btw Oranges rock teh house.)


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

im looking over the debates and it suddenly occurs to me....

are we taking this debate a little too seriusly? its all jsut a matter of preferance as to which you like better in the end...


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

um, i need some ninja-sounding names for my submission...any suggestions?


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> um, i need some ninja-sounding names for my submission...any suggestions?



any traditional Japanese name would probably be appropriate. or do you mean as a title for the picture, and not a character? Try wikipedia for reference ideas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninja


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

k nvm on the names, i just used one of my previous characters.

anyway, heres my submission (story) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/176988/


----------



## spree (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

What is a pirate? A pirate was typically an european navy soldier which when europe did not need them anymore they felt disowned, so they became pirates to keep living the out on the ocean land-ho experience. Pirates where the first ones to have a stable democracy under the pirate code. All pirates generally knew and went by this code. It is what kept crews satisfied and made captains who they are today. (Black beard, Black Bart.. etc)

Ninjas are alot older then their japanese legacy. Samurai have the bad end of the stick when it comes to discipline. Samurai in japanese means, "to serve." Usally the one which you serve is your superior.. this can be anyone from peasant to emperor, living honorably and dying by a foe or your own sword. Ninja is a slang for "shinobi" which in japanese means , "of the shadows" or "shadow walker." Sleath is always the stereotype of a ninja. Well yes most of them used the night as a blanket for disguise. Think of the times then. Night time really was night, extremely pitch black without electricity. Shinobi could  do their bidding in or at any time. Regardless what most the accounts for. Ninja's had the better end of the stick. They didn't have to serve anyone. 


Generally, ninjas are considered either "overrated" or "awesome" because the lifestyle. I wish these people would get the facts straight. No its not a walk in the park for a ninja. Some are mercenaries, some are assassins, some just used their skills in life. 

The ninja is still the superior to a pirate.
The knight would also fall to a ninja ( japanese steel is 100 fold to the crappy european stuff )

The old ninja ways are mostly gone.. now we have all this superfical ninja crap.


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

I really didn't want to add any more, but...

Are you kidding me? Didn't have to serve anyone? BULLLLLL Hucky. In Japan everything was for the emperor. The Ninja had about as much will powers as a paper airplane. All their training is geared to being really good thieves and killers. The fighting styles were designed to keep minimum contact with a foe, with a favoristism towards doing it when they had their back's turned. They are, despite whatever they may have been before Japan, assassins, spies and thieves for mainly the emperor (who paid them, just as he would with the Samurai).

As far as Eurpoen v. Japanese metal. Yes, Japanese metal working was superior. Their way of the sword Light years ahead. BUT! Japanese sword play and battle tactics were developed to fight the Chinese (oh- big deal) and other Japanese. European knights (in the classic literally sense) are built as tanks. The armor of European knights is so vasty superior in the way of protect than that of Japan. Not to mention the Shields. A Katana is not built to maintain a blow from another sword, or plate armor or a shield. It is ment to slice- not to be resisted, which is why Japanese sword play was much quicky (not to mention that the armor was so utterly crappy it couldn't even stop a bambo pole... seriously). It would have a  high likeihood of shattering. 

Realistically Japan would be so tactically screwed, despite being more advanced in the field of swordplay and movement. Knights are tanks; the only things that beat them were other knights, loads of peasants throw themselves at him (harder than it sounds, since he would be swinging around a heavy long sword that is both heavy and sharp), or by setting trapps for these knights such as a pikeman under a bridge. Japanese armor was comparable to something like- hard cardboard (leather, wood some metal). And don't even get me started on training; while training in Europe was not as formal as it was in Japan it was much more practical (aside from sparing, always practical). 

And, like, European horses (which totally adds to a knights mobility) were trained to like... stomp people to death. Oh, and if you think it'd be easy trying to get a knight off a horse, try getting a normal guy off a horse... than picture a bigger horse, and a much heavier, stronger man. 

Ninjas and Knights. Pfft, no contest in straight combat. Knights, hands down. and you, spree, my finely ring tailed friend, are sadly misguided. So shut up, I want to stop posting already T.T


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				GothicPaladin said:
			
		

> I really didn't want to add any more, but...
> 
> Are you kidding me? Didn't have to serve anyone? BULLLLLL Hucky. In Japan everything was for the emperor. The Ninja had about as much will powers as a paper airplane. All their training is geared to being really good thieves and killers. The fighting styles were designed to keep minimum contact with a foe, with a favoristism towards doing it when they had their back's turned. They are, despite whatever they may have been before Japan, assassins, spies and thieves for mainly the emperor (who paid them, just as he would with the Samurai).
> 
> ...



not to be (too) rude, but your tone of this post borders on troll...

seriusly, everyone, just tone it down a bit?


----------



## GothicPaladin (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Yeah, I get carried away. I'll stop.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

So im convinced, pirates vs ninja would be hard to check because they function in near opposite circumstances.

But it still remains a strong debate.

Oh, and i found something interesting... apparently almost all kabuki actors were also prostitutes becasue their pay was so poor.

Believable?


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

I feel the Ninja still loses because there's no soild proof about their on-goings.


----------



## Jivewriter (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

Well from my understanding, Ninja traditions and appearance have been warped by western society. We assume they are assassins when from stories I heard they were mountain men living in isolation who came and help those in need. The shadow walker idea ment they were always watching over the people to protect them. If I am going to draw anything it will be of that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:  NINJAS?!*



			
				Jivewriter said:
			
		

> Well from my understanding, Ninja traditions and appearance have been warped by western society. We assume they are assassins when from stories I heard they were mountain men living in isolation who came and help those in need. The shadow walker idea ment they were always watching over the people to protect them. If I am going to draw anything it will be of that.


And the stuff I've read places them mainly as a spy. Not some super awesome killing machine, not even a basic solider, just an inside man.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: NINJAS?!*

it semms that the word ninja translates into about 6 different things directly, were used as spys, assasins, suicidal kamazis, and were poor hermits living in mountains, and focus mainly on only swordplay, addaption to their surroundings, strict mental and physical discipline, and extreme willpower.

and thats just from this thread =P i hope you can understand if i doubt everything all of you say to some extent ^_-


----------



## Myuutsuu (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm just...emerging from the lurker pit to try my hand at this. >>;;

This was an idea from a D20 game my friends put together. As time passed into the age of technologic advances that many had to adjust to, so too did the ninja have to adapt to survive in the new world; for Those who live by the sword got shot by those who did not.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/183175/


----------



## fritzywolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Contest end date?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

fritzywolf said:
			
		

> Contest end date?


End of the month.


----------



## Dagmar (Aug 14, 2006)

is this contest limmeted to a single charicter or can it be multipe 

if this is a stupid question sorry but this is my first time with a furiffinty contest


----------



## Kernunnos (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, here is my entry for the cotest, just because ninjas are awesome

I'm afraid I don't have a name or a background for you. Those sorts of things always seem to escape me, especially when I need them most, but the picture just sprang into my mind quite suddenly.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/184770/


----------



## HauntedBeanie (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is my contest entry, I wasn't going to submit it at first, because I thought I could do better, but I haven't been feeling well and plus I have been busy with other things so I feared I might not have something come the end of the month.

Anyway, here is Ruby all decked-out as a ninja. She is part of Tengu Forest clan.(gotz to explain the wicked cool symbol on her costume). When traveling to the Japan in search of the latest released game consol, she accidently made a wrong turn into a dead-end alley and was approached by a stange man. He knocked her down grabbed her purse and was about to run when a ninja dropped out of nowhere and took him down. Ruby, her eyes closed, threw her arms wildly about to stop her attacker, but accidently unmased the ninja. The female bunny ninja stood before her looking at her up and down with a grin. There was no choice now, become one of them or die.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/174370/


----------



## Alexen (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE: uhmm*

when it´s the cowboy month?


----------



## Zlodey (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi! I decided to take part in the contest too, here's my ninja fox  Had nothing to do and thought: "Why not draw a ninja?" So here he is.


----------



## TORA (Aug 17, 2006)

Yay! Zlodey_Lkk art!


----------



## irk (Aug 19, 2006)

You want ninja?  _I'll give you ninja!_ >O

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/188795/


----------



## mericus (Aug 19, 2006)

okay i'm *looks around to make sure no one is staring like he is from mars* I'm posting that i drew a ninja chick getting mad only cause these two males wanted have some fun with her, well maybe they were too rough in cutting her clothes off but... for the theme. *Looks up like he meant to to do that* was that right, or do i attach it or something?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/188915/
 sorry forgot that at first, like ahh how would you know and stuff...


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay, here is my post for the NINJA month contest. ^_^ 
Its Centuri-INJA!! ^_^
Cleaving and conquering without a trace. ^_^ *shoooo*

SPQR


----------



## CK01 (Aug 20, 2006)

mandatory art for Ninja Month - engage

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/190979/


----------



## mericus (Aug 21, 2006)

here's another one, maybe easier to see...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/192437/
and
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/193424/
 i'm industriuos, Ninjas are unique, or i just like drawing titties!
i guess i do like drawing semi naked ninja girls, *blushes*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/194529/


----------



## sailorharmony2000 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, mine isn't the greatest, but I had a 'killer' time making this... 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/193565/


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2006)

another ninja is fine too:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/196057/

:3


----------



## emptyF (Aug 24, 2006)

ha!  my entry is the worst!

ever!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 25, 2006)

I dunno. Mine has pretty much nothing to do with ninjas.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, I didn't even realize there was a Ninja themed contest going on when I did this >.>;

This is my character, Sukebe, showing off her Ninja-self. Unlike most Ninja she carries a rather large sword, which perfectly matches her quick temper and hot-headed actions, usually prefering to throw a few kunai before jumping foward and doing some nifty hack n'slashing ;3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/197163/


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 26, 2006)

i did one... and i didnt even know about this contest! it was orignally a bookmark i made to cure boredum...

--> Its here <--


----------



## netrat13 (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got mine! A little dabbling into Japanese folklore for mine.

Po, Ninja Crow

Po, Self beyond Self


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll enter my own humble pic then. X3
Just finished it. ^^


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/198108/


----------



## mutley (Aug 27, 2006)

Not really competing, just slashing my way through a bamboo blind drunken master stylin' ninjitsu-esque hack 'em up.

Click da pik.


----------



## HakuTehPanda (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL I didnt realize there was a contest up, I figured there was one but was over before last month..  Ill make another picture if I have to.

Heres my ninja...

Its meh, Haku..  The picture says everything.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/171984/


----------



## Infinity (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/202572/

I know there's better stuff here, but I felt like giving this contest a try :3

There is really nothing to say except... uh... ninjas are cool...?


----------



## Kuraianubis (Aug 30, 2006)

Here it is
here...its my entry.

and you guys. Ninjas rock..Pirates rock. WHO CARES if one can beat the other. Each has his own skill ok? there is no constant..everything is a variable. So stop fighting.

Im all for Ninja/Pirate hybrids.

Like my a version of my char.

Space Ninja..futureistic.. with a group of bounty hunters... stealth..pillage...assasinate.. its all good.

(in the pic she has on black..its really a red suit..but I wanted it to show, she usualy has on a second arm thing..not wraps..or fishnet..it conects fully and covers all)

**disclaimer on BG, its just an inverted fliped pic I gounf on google..NOT MINE..so all credit goes to artists.

made in MSPaint


----------



## Deaki (Aug 31, 2006)

This is my entry:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/203793/
It is generic. ._.;

Perhaps I'll think another one up in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Stinkdog (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's mine... <_<  I know it sucks, but I CONTRIBUTED DAMMIT!  I think this'll inspire me to draw more... I really need the freeking practice.

in any case, this is Ryoshi Shinji: Kumo ninja.  Ironically, he's part of the RPG system and world I created called "Keraen."  But it never got off the ground because of lack of playtesting.  Maybe I'll update it and post the newer versions of the literature here.


----------



## Steinwill (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm.. I hope I'm not too late.. since I can't find any info when this contest is finished... oh well.. here's a picture of my ninja Bear! 
[attachment=370]


----------



## Bomer90 (Sep 3, 2006)

Y'know. When I started drawing this entry a week ago, I swore to myself that I wouldn't try to make a masterpiece. Half way through, I've already developed a storyline for the character and a logo! DAMMIT! :x

Oh well, even if it's too late for the contest, at least I have someting kick-ass for my folio. It seems lately I can only draw things set in the future! :roll:


----------



## nek0gami (Sep 4, 2006)

Name: Gami Cross
Weapon: The Titanblade Gekido (formerly the BusterSword Rage from Oblivion)

Hired mainly for assassination missions with explicit no-witnesses policy.  And while he excells in invoking that with his unparalelled skill in the art of Not Being Seen, there are other times that call on his true gift.  Like a Drunken Master turning a henderance into an enhancement, Gami can focus his rage into such that his anger isn't significantly visible, but one swing of his blade, and the dozen bodies of half a dozen men is enough to alert any who stand in his way, that the calmness he emotes, is actually the eye of a hurricane.

(NOTE: The lineart may look reeeally weird to some of you- and there's a reason.  That's because this ENTIRE image was done with only a line selection tool, and the paintbucket!)
I realize there's alot of emtpy space under Gekido, but the image's creation was a spurr of the moment thing with the layout a fleeting thought. Gomen


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 4, 2006)

damn gami. you rock. too bad i think it's over. each month has a contest to go with the theme. and when the month is over so is the contest i think.


----------



## Dralam (Sep 4, 2006)

what its "Stickfigure Gaiden", sorry for ma english skill, its no good at all





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Sep 6, 2006)

So Uhm.... who won?  and who won the pirate month too?  >_<  Sorry if I'm spacey and just missed it. >_<


----------



## Dralam (Sep 9, 2006)

i add ma contributions:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/213753/


----------

